# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  how can one get a script for hgh?

## dsldsl1980

I have been considering hgh for a long time but don't want to be ripped off or inject unknown stuff into my body. Is there any way to get a script and have insurance cover it? Ie I got prescribed propecia by saying I have a prostate problem.

----------


## SlimmerMe

anti-aging clinic is the best way or endocrinologist....but---have not heard of insurance covering it unless some really serious pituitary problem

please share your goals? and stats too....

----------


## dsldsl1980

30 
5-9
178 lb
12% or so

My goals are simply everything I read about the added health benifets of HGH. Anti Aging, better skin, reduced fat, muscle Mass. My end goal is to be around 185-190 at under 10% bf.

----------


## SlimmerMe

well...right on the edge age wise---so--I guess go for it---just start low and build up to prevent a bunch of sides so it will pay off....since walking in your sleep does not get you to the gym!

----------


## ScotchGuard02

AAS give a lot of the same beneficial sides like HGH. I watched my buddy very closely as he went through his first Test cycle. His sense of well being was through the roof. He not only looked great he felt great. He's 51 years old. As far as getting HGH from a doc and getting the insurance to pay for it? I think your chances are slim to none. If you really want to take HGH look around and do your research. You can find a good source. It'll just take you a little time. Be patient.

----------


## supe3

> Is there any way to get a script and have insurance cover it?


You could start by getting on your knees and offering to suck you doc off and then EVERYONE that works for the insurance company. Im guessing you dont want to do that though.

I get HGH and my insurance pays for it. my endocrinologist prescribed it to me. EVERY insurance I have ever heard of makes you take a "growth hormone stimulation test" (look it up, their is a couple different kinds around) and I know that their is a couple ways to fake (fail) the test too) and only if you fail that will they THINK about giving you the ok for HGH, I had to also prove via MRI that I have a pituitary adenoma (small tumor in your head) even then it was not a sure thing.

----------

